# how definitive is a defecography?



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

If it never showed a prolapse, does that definitely mean that there is none? I've just realised the prolapsed feeling I get is more profound if I use transanal irrigation and squeeze the water up there really hard, when the water all comes out I get tenesmus and can feel what I assume is mucosa or the rectum piling up inside the anal canal, trapping some water inside. this is in line with my original injury which occurred when I held in a vast amount of gas. I think the prolapse happens when there is force in the backwards direction and so wouldnt show up on a defecography, but I dont want to be an idiot and ignore the findings and just carry on believing its a prolapse.

im going to make an appointment at the oxford pelvic clinic as i keep hearing about them, ill ask them what they think about this.


----------

